# [SOLVED] Where do I get HAL policies?

## Theophile

gnome-volume-manager is refusing to mount my volumes and no one seems to know why.

I've been looking around and found that my /etc/hal/fdi/policies directory is empty. Should this be the case? If not, where do I get policies from?

----------

## PaulBredbury

It's correct for /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ to be empty, if you haven't added any user-defined rules.

See /usr/share/hal/fdi/ for starters.

```
equery files hal
```

----------

## Theophile

Interesting. Is there a user-defined rule that will mount removable devices?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Theophile wrote:*   

> Interesting. Is there a user-defined rule that will mount removable devices?

 

I use this "rule":

Just create a file 90-user-methods.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy with the following content:

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

If you write "true" in the tag="volume.ignore" for the key "volume.fsusage" ===> Hal will not mount hardiscs and will not create icons on desktop (gnome, maybe kde too). But removable storage will be mounted automatically (usb stick, dvd , cd...)

Don't forget to restart Hal :

/etc/rc.d/hal restart

P.S.: sorry for my poor english   :Very Happy: 

Sun

----------

## Theophile

I actually solved this one pretty easily. Once I looked in /usr/share/hal/fdi/ I found that, apparently, gparted was installed on my system during the huge world update and gparted inserts a hal policy which explicitly disables automounting. All I had to do was delete that policy and things were back to normal.

Thanks!

----------

